# Minnesota Passes Dove Season



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Minnesota Passes Dove Season

(Minneapolis) - Legislators passed a bill last night that will allow Minnesota
to become the 40th state with a mourning dove hunting season. The Department of Natural Resources (DNR) omnibus bill passed the senate by a margin of 42 to 24. It covered a number of "housekeeping" measures important to the management of the DNR including a provision to allow it to establish a dove hunting season.

An amendment to strip the dove-hunting language failed 33 to 33 despite an aggressive effort by animal rights groups.

Earlier, the provision passed the House of Representatives. Legislators must now work out minor differences before sending it to the governor.

"We are thrilled for the sportsmen and sportswomen of Minnesota who have fought for many years to gain a dove season," said Rob Sexton, 
U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance vice president for government affairs. "Now,
our focus is to convince the governor to sign the bill."

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance worked with the National Rifle Association and other local groups to help mobilize sportsmen to contact legislators in favor of the bill and educated senators about the economic value of dove hunting. The Alliance has successfully worked to establish dove hunting seasons in Ohio and Wisconsin and defended seasons in Rhode Island
and California. It has also coordinated the effort to get a Michigan dove season passed. That bill is currently awaiting the governor's signature.

"Minnesota sportsmen know that hunters across America are permitted to hunt doves. They justifiably believe that they deserve the same opportunities as those hunters in 39 other states," said Sexton. "This
decision is also good for Minnesota's economy."

The National Shooting Sports Foundation, the trade organization representing the sporting goods industry, forecasts a $115 million boost to Minnesota's economy if a mourning dove hunting season is established. One sporting goods store alone, the Cabela's Outdoor Outfitters in Owatonna, predicts a $1 million boost in sales with a dove season.

State wildlife experts say that Minnesota has a dove population that can support a hunting season.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

About friggin time!!! :eyeroll: Look at what's predicted for extra income for hunting stores!!! Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

this is just stupid to me, you hardly ever see mourning doves in the country, they congragate around populated areas, all this is going to do is give people a feeling that they can shoot them in their suburban backyard. i spend a lot of my time in the country and i've only seen 1 morning dove.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I guess it depends where you live. We have doves everywhere.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i had about 12 in my front yard this morning next to the newly formed lake due to the rain.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Tiger Michigan web sites estimate 4 million doves are in Michigan and you can only find 1?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Michigan web sites estimate 4 million doves are in Michigan and you can only find 1?


 :rollin:


----------



## Crowman (May 12, 2004)

I think its about time they got one! Every hunter needs somthing else to hunt besides ducks and deer.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Congrats Minn hunters, and stock up on the shotgun shells.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

like i said before, most of those are in the cities, where you cant shoot. i see a half dozen in my backyard daily, but i've only seen 1 in an area that i could legally shoot it. they are a lot like pigeons, they are so accustomed to being fed by humans that they have lost a lot of their natural instincts and dont get seen much in the wild anymore


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

Yeah, well in MN it's a lot different. I see them every time I go out, it ouldn't be that hard to get in their flyway and shoot a few since they seem to run almost the same general pattern every time I see them flying. 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey tiger don't get mad but do you know what a dove sounds like? Doves eat grains and small seeds, they are anywhere there are weed seeds.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats Minn. residents on your dove season, your gonna have a blast shooting those little B-52 bombers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE May 20,2004
Contact: Doug Jeanneret (614) 888-4868 ext. 212 
Beth Ruth (614) 888-4868 ext.214

Minnesota Governor Signs Bill to Permit Dove Hunting

(Minneapolis) - Minnesota Gov. Tim Pawlenty signed a bill last night that
makes the state the 40th to permit dove hunting.

The Department of Natural Resources (DNR) omnibus bill, which contained
the dove measure, covered a series of "housekeeping" items important to
the management of the Minnesota DNR. It included a provision to allow for
the establishment of a dove hunting season.

The National Shooting Sports Foundation, the trade organization
representing the sporting goods industry, predicts a $115 million boost to
the state's economy thanks to the addition of this particular hunting
season.

Calls from sportsmen in support of the bill ensured its passage.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Calls from sportsmen in support of the bill ensured its passage.


This stuff really works, and again reminds of the potential power of the ETREE and engaged ND sportspersons....

Get 'em signed up: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.php


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes Folks it is OFFICIAL our govener did sign the bill into law late last night on May 20th now it is up to the DNR to set limits and seasons so we can get out have a dove shoot. Just in case anybody is wondering they make for excellent target practice as well as good table fare. I am going to be looking for some new receipts for dove meat. In the past the only doves I got to shoot were the ones shot in ND so I was limited as to only what I could legally bring home to eat. Any body have any good receipts they are willing to share let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes Folks it is OFFICIAL our govener did sign the bill into law late last night on May 20th now it is up to the DNR to set limits and seasons so we can get out have a dove shoot. Just in case anybody is wondering they make for excellent target practice as well as good table fare. I am going to be looking for some new receipts for dove meat. In the past the only doves I got to shoot were the ones shot in ND so I was limited as to only what I could legally bring home to eat. Any body have any good receipts they are willing to share let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

jd
I like to take the breast sear it in olive oil wrap it in bacon and bake at 350 on a bed of wild and brown rice add a little red wine to it after about 20 min if you precook the rice this takes about 40 min, and make sure you cover after 20 min. my better half usually makes a wild rice dressing, stuffing and cranberries with the meal. usually we have steamed veggies with it also, makes for a tasty meal.

enjoy!
have a good one


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks O.F!!! I do see doves from time to time on land I hunt so I may just get into these little "things with wings" as some of you say. That sounds like a good recipe. The ones that I've seen fly out in front of me seem a lot slower than grouse. I may even get a shot or two.  If it kicks I'll be jabberin' on these all the time.

:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Goldy dove shooting makes grouse huntin like shooting birds on a wire :lol: If your camping when you hunt them you better bring some hotdogs just in case :lol: :lol: I can't hit them.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I agree Bob Dove hunting is quite the challenge, If you get good at shooting doves, ducks and pheasants are a piece of cake, in my book they are a lot of fun to shoot, I hope you guys in MN enjoy!!!!

Have a good one!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't think I'm ready for these little wing nuts the way you guys talk. :lol:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks O.F. for the reciept it sounds really good, this one I will definetly have to try!! Any thoughts as to weather to decoy them or just find feeding and watering areas? In the past I usually just found a feeding area set up in the path of flight ( this usually requires a couple of fine tuning moves) and pass shot them, I would say that on a good day I would run between 50 & 75% on shot to kill ratio. I have always enjoyed pass shooting and the challenge it presented weather it be ducks, geese, or doves. Just curious as to weather decoying for these birds is like shooting fish in a barrell or not?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have never used decoys. I just walk a sunflower field or find a water hole and hunker down.

You are a better shot than I am!!!!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey O.F. are you wearing a steel suit or what when you walk through the flower fields? Those things will cut you to ribbons in no time flat!! Your probably getting a few sharpies at the same time presumeing that the seasons open, those sharpies sure do like the flower fields too. We have on a couple of occasions set up on the edge of a flower field and shot the sharpies as they were going to feed, now thats a lot of fun it's like shooting over grown doves!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dove hunting is a lot like duck hunting when you think about it. Generally, the doves will favor a roost and sit there at night and midday. I've found that tree rows are popular and my favorite are tree clumps in sheltered areas.

They'll move to their feed fields - water - roost all in the span of the morning/evening so put yourself in those flight paths. Like duck hunting, you can scout which areas the doves favor.

Here's where I hunted for opener in ND last year (shot honkers in the morning):










The roost was the N/S tree row (facing south) on the southside of the corn. The doves would fly down this chute to feed in the field north (behind) of me. For an hour you couldn't load the gun fast enough (don't we all say that? ), but at times they can flat out embarras you the way they fly. The birds would round the end of the tree claim behind me, which was 15 yards in front of my tailgate. 
:strapped:  Gotta love a typical fall Nodak day of hunting. 









The same type of shooting can be done by a good water hole as well. If you want to use decoys, grab a large branch and stick it into the soft ground around the water. Stick a dozen decoys in that dead wood and bring plenty of ammo.

Cut out the dove breast and marinate/grill them as kabobs. Yup...they taste like chicken. Bring bug spray.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I said it last Fall, and I'll say it again: The empties you see on the end gate are likely the ones that wouldn't fit into the empty grocery bag. 8) They can be tough to hit. They die easy, but hittin' 'em is can be tough.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dan Bueide said:


> I said it last Fall, and I'll say it again: The empties you see on the end gate are likely the ones that wouldn't fit into the empty grocery bag. 8)


Even a blind squirrel can find a nut sometimes... :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

hey a metal suit that may work! flower fields can be hell and heaven, boy do I agree with Dan and Chris, bring plenty of ammo!!!!! I have been humbled many times by these little arial acrobats, just when you think you have them down one will do a new manuver and you just look at where it was and say how the he!! did that thing do that! :eyeroll:

Like I said though if you can consistantly hit doves, ducks and pheasants are like shooting soccer balls! I hope you guys enjoy the sport! it is a hoot!!!

Have a good one


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

If they are anything like shooting Teal coming straight at you and setting in the dec's I'm in trouble. Left to right , not so bad but when them little devils are twistin' and criss-crossin' it's like my gun barrel is trying to paint a pretzel. :lol: I've laughed many times at myself on those occasions so I'm used to it. I'll be stockin' up on shells for sure.

:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ammo companies love doves, Chris you must be one hella of a good shot. My picktail gate would of had to be up to hold the empties for a limit of doves  . Nice photo I really need to get a digital camera.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats *pickup* tail gate, why don't I ever notice those errors before I hit submit??


----------

